
Wikimedia's Constitutional Challenges of NSA Upstream Surveillance Move Forward - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/victory-asterisk-wikimedias-constitutional-challenges-nsa-upstream-surveillance
======
CaptSpify
Now would be a great time to donate, and let them know why you are supporting
them!

[https://donate.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:FundraiserRedirect...](https://donate.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:FundraiserRedirector)

